# Collared Deer on High Uintas Trail Cam



## utskidad

Retrieved these today:


----------



## muleymadness

Cool, seen 3 in Southern Utah just not on trail cams.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

That's cool. I was out with the family and we saw one with a bright orange collar on its neck up Logan Canyon.


----------



## outdoorser

Nice utskidad! Thats awesome


----------



## JuddCT

I've shot a buck with a collar before. Good find.


----------



## utskidad

*Probably a Wyoming DWR Animal*

From what I've since read, Wyoming has been collaring deer as part of a 3-year study. Probably one of theirs.


----------



## tallbuck

JuddCT said:


> I've shot a buck with a collar before. Good find.


JuddCT,

Was it in Utah? and what area if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## JuddCT

Yes it was in Utah. La Sal area. He is still my best buck to date. Took him to the check station in La Sal and the Bio was there. He didn't look to happy I shot him. I gave them my email as they said they would send me his GPS coordinates which I thought was cool. Unfortunately nothing came.


----------



## Lonetree

utskidad said:


> From what I've since read, Wyoming has been collaring deer as part of a 3-year study. Probably one of theirs.


I just checked with a WY wildlife bio, he did not seem to think so. Not impossible though. How close to the WY border?


----------



## utskidad

Those were taken just a few feet from the east fork, Blacks Fork River, North Slope of the Uintas. The web pictures I've seen of the Utah collars show a prominent external antenna I don't see on this one.


----------

